# אז שלום לכולם! קרדיטים!



## נעמה פנימה (9/10/13)

אז שלום לכולם! קרדיטים! 
וקיבלתי אישור להתמקד בתמונות ופחות במילים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 אז ככה יהיה!


----------



## נעמה פנימה (9/10/13)

אז איפה נגשנו ומי אנחנו? 
אז אנחנו ינון ונעמה ונפגשנו במקום הכי רומנטי בעולם!
לא פריז...
גם לא בלילה לאור הכוכבים...
נפגשנו בסמינר למדריכי הקהילה האטיופית של הנוער העובד והלומד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



שנינו מגיעים מעולם האומנות (תיאטרון ומוסיקה) ואני הייתי צעירה ומלאה בחלומות והוא היה קצת מיואש וחיפש עם מי לחלום. אז קבענו להיפגש אחרי הסמינר הארוך ומשם נפגשנו שוב ושוב עד הנשיקה הראשונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אחרי זה די מהר עברנו לגור ביחד. ואחרי שנה טסנו לדרום אמריקה לשלושה חודשים (כמעט).


----------



## נעמה פנימה (9/10/13)

ההצעת נישואים 
לאחר כמעט שלוש שנים כשהיינו אצל המשפחה שלו בצפון הוא שכנע אותי לצאת לטיול לאור זריחה בעכו העתיקה כשהוא לוקח גיטרה (תמיד יש לו אחת) ובזריחה על החומות הוא ניגן שלי שיר שהוא כתבת לי ליום הולדת אבל הוא הוסיף בית אחת השיר:
רק איתך אפשר לצחוק כמו ילדים
רק איתך אפשר לתת שמו לברבזים
רק איתך אפשר לבכות לשיר ולומר
מילים כמו אהבה, שמחה ואני מאושר.

רק איתך אפשר להתרגש מיופיו של חיוך
רק איתך אפשר לצחוק אבל לרטוט קצת הפוך.
רק איתך אפשר להפוך אגלו לחום
להרגיש את הכפית וחלומות אהבה רק לחלום.

וכבר שנתיים החיוך שלך בוער בי
אש גדולה ומרהיבה של אור והבה נותנת לי תקווה
וכבר שנתיים אך עוד זרמי חשמל עוברים בי
כשאני מחזיק ידך
וכשקורא בשמך
או נוגע בגופך.

רק איתך אפשר לטייל בארצות רחוקות
רק איתך אפשר לחלום אלפי חלומות
רק איתך אפשר ליצור תיאטרון חברתי
רק איתך הכל ניראה כלכך אמיתי.

נמיליה נם נם נם 
הלב שלי דופק דופק והולם.
רק איתך לחיות זה דבר בכלל לא מפחיד
חלומות על חתונה, ילדים ויצירה מחתרתית.
רק איתך אני מרגיש פתאום כלכך חי
עם אושר אין סופי ואהבה אמיתית עד בלי די
אחרי שנתיים אני קניתי לך טבעת
עם עכשיו תגידי כן אנחנו נתחתן ונתחיל להתכונן
נמיליה נם נם נם 
הלב שלי דופק דופק והולם.

ואמרתי כן!


----------



## נעמה פנימה (9/10/13)

אז החלטנו להתחתן בבית הלורדים 
אחרי 16 אולמות.
החלטנו ללכת לבית הלורדים והתחתנו בבין המצרים ככה שהכל היה לנו הרבה הרבה יותר זול!
בית הלורדים הפציצו היה ממש יפה ויש להם עסקה שכוללת את במעצבת,די גי, צלם וקייטרניג.


----------



## elinoket (11/10/13)

אשמח לקבל מידע על המקום הזה 
כי אני מתכננת ללכת לראות אותו

מחירים, שירות, יחס, עיצוב, האם היה שטיקים בחוזה (כמו שכר מלצרים), הגבלות, כל מה שעולה לך לראש!
אפשר גם בפרטי כמובן 
המון תודה!


----------



## ray of light (9/10/13)

הקרדיטים רק התחילו וכבר יש לי דמעות! 
מרגש הבחור שלך


----------



## lanit (9/10/13)

מקסים!


----------



## Ruby Gem (9/10/13)

וואו! ממש ריגשת אותי!


----------



## זברה28 (10/10/13)

וואו, יש לי צמרמורת! 
מרגש!


----------



## נעמה פנימה (9/10/13)

ומייד בחרתי שמלה 
בניגוד לאולם שצלה בחרתי מהר
הלכתי לשלוש מקומות ובפעם השלישית גלידה!
את השמלה מצאתי אצל ענבל  שנימאת בכפר סבא וססגרה את החנות כדי לעבור למקום אחר. ולכן מכרה את השמלות במחירים מצחיקים של 500-1500. אני קניתי שתי שמלות מהממות! שגרמו לאחותי (שבאה לראות) לבכות בחנות שמלות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




את הבגדים של ינון לקח קצת יותר זמן לבחור, כי רצינו שהוא יהיה מיוחד וקצת שונה אבל מצד שני לא יותר מידי כי אמא שלא לא הסכימה


----------



## נעמה פנימה (9/10/13)

השמלה של הריקודים והצילומים 
לבשתי אותה לצילומים כי היא הייתה מבד פחות מתלכלך וכדי להיות נקיה לגמרי החופש... כי הצילומים היו באולם אירועים נטוש!

לסטודיו של השמלות קראו "שובל"


----------



## ronitvas (9/10/13)

שמלה מקסימה ומאוד מחמיאה


----------



## Shmutzi (9/10/13)

תמונה נהדרת!


----------



## נעמה פנימה (9/10/13)

ההזמנות 
את ההזמנות עיצב חבר שלנו שלומד תקשורת ועשה לנו הזמנות מגניבית בנושא של בחתונה שלנו!
עשינו חתונה בנושא שנות ה90!


----------



## נעמה פנימה (9/10/13)

צד שני


----------



## Shmutzi (9/10/13)

יוווו כ"כ ספר מחזור! 
גדול!


----------



## מנגו חצוף (9/10/13)

אאמאאאאאאאאאא 
חתונה בנושא ניינטיז?????

איך את לא החברה הכי טובה שלי!?!??!

הלוואי שתפרטי יותר מה זה אומר!


----------



## Ruby Gem (9/10/13)

איזה קול!


----------



## פיבי הרטי (10/10/13)

איזה מגניב איזה נוסטלגיה


----------



## נעמה פנימה (9/10/13)

התכשיטים 
את התכשיטים קנינו ברחוב דיזינגוף שאני לא זוכרת את שמה אבל היינו צריכים ללכת די הרבה. קנינו שני סטים הוורוד לשמלת חופה והלבן ירוק לריקודים.


----------



## נעמה פנימה (9/10/13)

האיפור! 
אז אני לא מתאפרת בדרך כלל... אבל כשאני מתאפרת אני רוצה שהיה משהו מיוחד ועם צבע. המאפרת המקסימה שלי הייתה יעל דרוקמן, ניפגשתי איתה לפני (כמו עם כל שאר אנשי המקצוע קבעתי עם כולם יותר מחצי שנה מראש כי התרגשתי... והייתי לחוצה... אבל זה השאיר מקום ליצירתיות בהמשך)
היא הראתה לי כלות אחרות וסגנונות איפור ונתנה לי הרגשה שהיא מאוד מקצועית. אז הלכתי על זה (ועל המעצב שיער שהיא המליצה. שאותו תכירו בקרוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





חייבת לציין שביום הארוע היא הגיע בזמן ואיפרה אותי מהמם והאיפור החזיר עד היום למחרת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 והיא איפרה גם את אחותי ואת חברה שלי ואת אמא של ינון.

נ.ב
לא רואים בתמונה אבל האודם היה ורוד! ממש ! וגם הציפורניים שעשיתי בלקה.


----------



## פרב (9/10/13)

מושלם!! 
לרגע נבהלתי, את נראית כמו בובה!


----------



## נעמה פנימה (9/10/13)

הדיג'י 
את הדיג'י שלנו בחרנו אחרי ארבע שממש ממש לא היו התאם שלנו...
חיפשנו דיג'י שיסכים לזרום עם הרעיון שלנו של חתונה בסגנון שנות התישעים ולא רק יזרום עם זה אלא ממש יתלהב! וינון גם מוזיקאי אז הוא היה חייב שזה יהיה מישהו על רמה שבאמת מבין במוזיקה...
ומצאנו את מורן שניצר שפשוט היה בדיוק מה שחיפשנו! הוא גרם לנו להרגיש רגועים ובטוחים וידענו שהוא לא יפשל לא עם השבירת כוס ולא עם הסלאו ובעיקר נכנסנו ליום של החתונה עם שום דאגות מכיוונו שזה היה ממש חשוב!
ובחתונה עצמה הוא שיחק אותה כי הוא הופיע אחרי להקה (פרטים בהמשך) והיה  צריך לעמוד במעבר הקשה בין מוזיקה חייה ומדהימה ועדין להחזיק את הרוקדים והוא הצליח!
פשוט מעולה!


----------



## נעמה פנימה (9/10/13)

המעצבת! 
עם המעצבת ליאורה קבענו עיצוב יותר מחצי שנה מראש והיא הייתה מאוד פתוחה לראיונות ואפילו ציפרה אותנו בכמה דברים.
אבל בימים שלפני החתונה היא קצת איכזבה ואותנו כי היא הייתה מבולגנת ולא מצאה את הדף שרשמנו בוא מה אנחנו רוצים ולא מצאה את התמונות של הסידורי שולחן שביקשנו. וזה הלחיץ אותי מאוד! וביקשנו ממנה לשלוח לנו תמונות כשהיא תמצא והיא לא שלחה. אבל מצד שני ביום הארוע הכל היה מושל ויפיפה אני כמעט בכיתי כשראיתי את האולם יפיפה מעבר לכל דמיון ומעוצב מושלם!


----------



## נעמה פנימה (9/10/13)

הקליפ הזמנה לחתונה 
כמו שכבר אמרתי עשינו חתונה בנושא שנות התישעים אז החלטנו גם לעשות קליפ חתונה על שיר מפורסם וצילמה אותנו צלמת ועורכת מדהימה בשם איה לוי זלמנסון שגם עשתה לנו את המספרי שולחן.

על איזה שיר זה היה?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zlV8DY5CJo&feature=youtu.be

כן יש לנו קטע עם מקומות נטושים.... זאת פנימיה נטושה.


----------



## מנגו חצוף (9/10/13)

נשבעת לך 
שבדיוק השבוע הורדתי את השיר הזה למחשב כי התגעגעתי אליו

קליפ מהמם ומקצועי נורא!!! אתם נראים ממש כיפיים


----------



## קואלה ספרדית (9/10/13)

איזה גדולים 
ממש יפה ועושה חשק לראות אתכם ביחד


----------



## Ruby Gem (9/10/13)

יואו אתם אדירים!!!!!


----------



## יוסי האדום (11/10/13)

שיר מעולה!


----------



## נעמה פנימה (9/10/13)

הנעלים! 
עם הנעלים היה לנו סיפור!
הכי דאגתי מה יהיה איך אני ימצא נעלים שלא יפריעו לי לרקוד ולא יכאבו לי....
חיפשתי וחיפשתי במליון מקומות וכמעט התיאשתי קניתי סנדלים שחורות ב29 ש"ח בטוגו וחשבתי שאני ילך איתם.... ואז קניתי עוד סנדלים בחנות יד שניה בחמישים וחשבתי שאני ילך איתם... ואז קניתי נעליים ב600 שקל בשוק הנעלים בנמל אצל תמר שלום שקצת כאבו לי והיו ממש יפות וכולם אמרו לי זה עור זה יתרחב והן היו כמעט בלי עקב והיו אמורות להיות לריקודים... אבל הן הכאיבו לי נורא וסרטו אותי אז לקחתי אותם לסנדלר שהרחיב וזה עזר קצת... האמת שביום של החתונה גם ככה לא הרגשתי כלום! 
את הנעלים של החופה קניתי בחנות בכלל לא של שמות כלה ברחוב דיזינגוף, אני שוב לא זוכרת את שמה רק שהיא מחוברת לחנות תכשיטים! והנעלי חופה מהממות ומםתיע גם נוחות מאוד אני הולכת איתן מלא!


----------



## נעמה פנימה (9/10/13)

הנעלים של ינון 
הנעלים של ינון היו גם סיפור כי הוא מידה 50! אבל קיבלנו המלצה טובה והלכנו לאיידלרס לפי ינון "אחלה נעליים" הוא גם נועל אותן לארועים אחרי החתונה


----------



## יוסי האדום (11/10/13)

וואו! 50! 
בטח קשה לא למצוא נעליים בלי קשר לחתונה...


----------



## נעמה פנימה (9/10/13)

מרכזי השולחנות 
את מרכזי השולחנות עשתה לנו שוב הצלמת המהממת איה לוי זלמנסון והתמונות היו מקוריות ויפות וגם היה ממש כיף לצלם אותן! הלכו לשחק בגן שעשועים ואז לשחות ולהשתעשע בים!


----------



## נעמה פנימה (11/10/13)

שולחן 4


----------



## נעמה פנימה (11/10/13)

שולחן 31


----------



## נעמה פנימה (11/10/13)

שולחן 33- לכל מי שהיה מספיק עקיב לראות את הכל


----------



## נעמה פנימה (9/10/13)

הלהקה שהרקידה את כל הרחבה- מייקאובר! 
ללהקה לקחנו את האחת ויחידה! להקת מייקאובר! שהיו פשוט מעולים! באמת שאין לי מילים לתאר כמה מוצליחים הם היו! לא הפסקנו לקבל ביקורות טובות מכל האורחים גם חודש אחרי כמה מיוחד זה היה ואיך הם הרקידו את כולם במשך שעתיים וחצי בשירי שנות התשיעים ומחרוזות בקצת ובדיוק בטיימינג. הם שרו מעולה גם בקבלת פנים שהם ריגשו והשתלבו באווירה וגם ברחבה! באמת שאין לי מילים להעביר כמה מאושרת בם גרמו לי להיות וכמה נהנו האנשים שהיו בחתונה!

התמונה מהקבלת פנים!


----------



## נעמה פנימה (9/10/13)

ומרחבת הריקודים


----------



## SimplyMe1 (11/10/13)

איך השת"פ בין להקה ששרה משתלבת עם דיג'יי? 
חלק מהחתונה זה תקליטן וחלק הם?


----------



## נעמה פנימה (11/10/13)

השיתוף פעולה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
דבר ראשון כן, הם התחלקו, הדיגי התחיל את החתונה ושעה לפני החופה הלהקה תפסה את המקומה והם שרו ועשו את השיר כניסה לחופה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 וזה היה ממש מרגשת שהוא היה שיר בלאיב
ואז את השיר שבירת כוס הדיג'י עשה וגם את השלב של האוכל וההמתנה ואת הסלאו ובסוף הסלאו הלהקה נכנסה וניגנה באזור השעתיים וכשסימו הדיג'י נתן עוד שעה ומשהו.

חוץ מזה מבחינת הכות ישבנו עם המנהל של הלהקה יובל פרץ ודיברנו על איזה שירים אנחנו רוצים (כמו שישבנו גם עם הדיג'י) ואז נתנו לו את המספר של הדיג'י והם דיברו על איזה שיר כל אחד עושה כדי שלא יהיו כפולים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הרבה עבודה אבל שווה את זה


----------



## NoFi M (11/10/13)

אפשר לשאול על המחירים? 
באופן כללי בעיקר - מה נהוג, משלמים מחיר מלא על הלהקה ומחיר מלא על הדיג'יי? או שיש איזו חלוקה?


----------



## נעמה פנימה (11/10/13)

שלחתי לך הודעה


----------



## SimplyMe1 (13/10/13)

תודה על האינפו'!


----------



## נעמה פנימה (9/10/13)

טוב בעלי (איזה כיף לקרוא לו ככה) חזר מהעבודה 
אז הולכים לישון וההמשך מחר!

הוא מבקש לציין שלא תמיד הוא חוזר כלכך מאוחר פשוט היום הוא היה בערב כיף ושירה בציבור של העבודה שלו לכבוד תחילת השנה!

לילה טוב!


----------



## yael rosen (9/10/13)

תמונה מושלמת 
ואל תשכחי - מחכים פה לעוד


----------



## החלפתיניק (9/10/13)

התמונה הזאת הזכירה לי תמונה מפורסמת:  http://www.news.com.au/national-new...celebrity-agents/story-e6frfkvr-1226077791360


----------



## yael rosen (10/10/13)

נכון!!!!!!!!!!! 
כל היום אני מנסה להזכר מאיפה זה מוכר לי.... טוב אתה!!


----------



## החלפתיניק (10/10/13)




----------



## נעמה פנימה (9/10/13)

הפלאש מוב! 
טוב ביקשתם שאני יפרט יותר מה זה אמר חתונת שנות ה90:
אז כל השירים בחתונה (פרט למספר קטן_) היה משנות ה90. הלהקה עשתה מחרוזות של שירי שנות ה90 וביצועים מעולים של שירים שביקשנו ושירים שהם הביאו. הדיגי עשה שרי שנות ה90. הסלאו, שיר החופה, בשיר שבירת כוס היו על שירים מוכרים משנות ה90 (נגלה בהמשך). ההזמנה לחתונה הייתה בסטייל של של הזמנה למסיבה של שנות ה90 ודומה לספר מחזור משנות ה90 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 והיה לנו גם פלאש מוב! על שיר שזה בתחרות שעשינו בין חברים בפייסבוק של השיר הכי טוב של שנות ה90! יש ניחוש?

אני מצרפת את הקישור ללימוד הווירטואלי של הפלאש מוב ששלחנו לחברים ולמשפחה, הריקוד התקיים ב12 בלילה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QwoHcojWtA&feature=youtu.be

ואני מצרפת גם תמונה מצחיק של הפלאשמוב כשינון כבר קצת שיכור אז כשכולם למטה ינון למעלה


----------



## נעמה פנימה (9/10/13)

תמונה נוספת


----------



## פיiנה (9/10/13)

אוי זה מעולה!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## נעמה פנימה (9/10/13)

אייך שכחתי את המסיבת רוקות! 
זה התחיל במשהוא יותר אינטימי שלי של אמא ושל אחותי,
הלכנו למלון דניאל בהרצליה ליום כיף של ספא, מסאז, בריכה וארחת צהרים (בופה) ואחותי המדהימה כל הזמן פינקה אותי במלא מתנות, היא קנתה לי בגד ים הורס, ותיק קטן עם קרמים ומראה, שרשרת מהממת וגולת הכותרת זה אלבום לופה קטן מלא בתמונות שלי ושלה מהילדות ועד עכשיו (אחותי גדולה מימני ב14 שנה). זה היה מרגש בטירוף ומלא באהבה.
ועם בחברים עשינו מסיבת רוקות (לא רוקות...רווקות ברבים) זה היה מסיבה שלי ושל ינון ביחד כי לשנינו יש את אותם החברים. ניפגשנו אצל חברה טוב עם אוכל שאמא שלי הכניה וחברים הכינו והרבה אלכוהול טוב וחגגנו (וגם עשינו חזרות על הפלאשמוב)

לצערי אין תמונות מהחגיגה של החברים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אז מצרפת תמונה מהחגיגה עם אמא ואחותי


----------



## נעמה פנימה (9/10/13)

שלושת הבנות


----------



## נעמה פנימה (9/10/13)

עיצוב שיער 
את השיער עשינו אצל רועי דניאל, עשינו אצלו גם את כל הההתארגנות וההתלבשות- אני וינון ואחותי וחברה ואמא של ינון
הגעתי לשם פעם אחת לתסרוקת הדגמה ופעם נוספת שבוע לפני שעשו לי קצת צבע.
כל הפעמים הם היו נחמדים ונתנו כבוד לכל אחת ולדעתי גם עשו עבודה טובה.


----------



## נעמה פנימה (9/10/13)

עיצוב שיער שלי


----------



## החלפתיניק (11/10/13)

השיער שלך נראה נפלא.


----------



## נעמה פנימה (11/10/13)

ממשיכה את הקרדיטים


----------



## נעמה פנימה (11/10/13)

הרבנות שלנו היו חוף השרון 
שהיו ממש מקסימים ולא הקשו עלינו בכלל, היה אמור להיות לנו רב שברגע האחרון היה לו משהו משפחתי אז במקומו הגיע רב אחר שהיה ממש מצחיק ומלא באופי... הוא כל הזמן אמר לינון להגיד משפטים כמו "אם השכחך נעמה" וגולת הכותרת היה כשהוא קרא לי שירה! במקום נעמה


----------



## נעמה פנימה (11/10/13)

השירים.....! 
השיר כניסה לחופה היה "more than words" של אקסטרים
השיר שבירת כוס היה השיר פתיחה של פרנדס.
השיר סלאו היה "i don't wanna miss a thing" של ארוסמית.

הכל באווירת שנות ה90.


----------



## נעמה פנימה (11/10/13)

הסלאו 
אני יוסיף ויספר שבסוף הסלאו היה רגע ממש מרגש ששכל הילדים הקטנים באו ועלו לבמה וחיםקו אוצנו ואז רקדנו במעגל


----------



## נעמה פנימה (11/10/13)

ועכשיו בעברית עם קצת פחות טעויות.... 
אני אוסיף ויספר שבסוף הסלאו היה רגע ממש מרגש שכול הילדים הקטנים באו ועלו לבמה וחיבקו אותנו ואז רקדנו במעגל


----------



## נעמה פנימה (11/10/13)

תיקון קטן 
בשבירת כוס, היה השיר להשתטות קצת לפעמים לפני השיר פתיחה של פרנדס


----------



## נעמה פנימה (11/10/13)

הזוהרים 
את הזוהרים קנינו ברחוב בתל אביב שכולם קונים בו...אני לא זוכרת את שמו


----------



## נעמה פנימה (11/10/13)

גם הגדולים נהנו


----------



## נעמה פנימה (11/10/13)

וגם הקטנים נהנו


----------



## נעמה פנימה (11/10/13)

גם את המתוקים קנינו בתל אביב ברחוב ליד 
עלה לנו 100 שקל ועשינו (בלילה של לפ ני החתונה... כמו ריפוי בעיסוק להפחתת הלחץ) מכל המרשמלו וכל הגומיים זרים ענקיים של ממתקים על שיפוד שעמדו על הבר וכולם נהנו מהם קטנים וגדולים. ולא נשאר כלום.


----------



## נעמה פנימה (11/10/13)

ההינומה 
ההינומה הייתה ממש סיפור מבחינתי... לא יודעת למה אבל שנאתי את ההינומה שהייתה לי אבל כבר קניתי (דחפו לי אותה ביחד עם השמלה ולא רציתי להוציא עוד כסף ושום הינומה שהראו לי לא אהבתי... זה היה אחת מהסיפורים הכי גדולים, לא השמלה לא האיפור לא המוסיקה... ההינומה! לך תבין כלה.... 
אז בסוף ביום הארוע השושבינה המדהימה שלי תפרה לי פרחים להינומה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 והפכה אותה להיות מיוחדת.

רואים אותם בקטנה בתמונה


----------



## נעמה פנימה (11/10/13)

אז זהו! 
לסיכום של הכל זה היה אחד הימים הכי מאושרים בחיים שלי!
למרות האנשים שעשו בעיות עם הזר,
למרות הלחץ מהנעלים והלחץ מההינומה.
בסוף לא הרגשתי את הרגלים ולא היה אכפת לי, נהננו בטירוף מהריקודים, מהחברים מהמשפחה והכי הכי הכי חשוב נהננו אחד מהשניה!

את הלילה של אחרי עשינו במלון בחבצלת השרון 
ואת הירח דבש בתאילנד הקסומה!

אויי כמה שאני מאוהבת!


----------



## נעמה פנימה (11/10/13)

הטבעות!!!!!!!!! 
אווי אייך סיכמתי בלי הטבעות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




טוב כל עוד הנר דולק אפשר לתקן לא?

אז את הטבעות קנינו בדניאל מתת שגם את הטבעת אירוסים קנינו אצלהם והם מעולים ונחמדים ויש להם מלא עיצובים.
הם גם עשו לנו חידוש והקטינו לי כשהייתי צריכה את הטבעת אירוסים.

ותודה שוב לסטודיו אימושן על התמונות המדהימות (וגם על האלבום שהם עשו שהוא אחד הכי יפים שראיתי... ואני לא משוחדת בכלל)


----------



## funfly (11/10/13)

תמונה מגניבה לגמרי!!


----------



## נעמה פנימה (11/10/13)

הצלם- סטודיו אימושן 
ראיתי שההודעה על הצלם נמחקה ומגיע להם כלכך הרבה קרדיטים
הם הגיעו בזמן וצילמו תמונות מדהימות ובחתונה עצמה לא הרגישו אותם בכלל
הסרט מהמם!
והאלבום מעוצב יפיה (כמו שאמרתי אני לא משוחדת)
ואת התמונות המדהימות שלהם ראיתם טעימה.

את הצילומים צילמנו האולם חתונות נטוש היו בוא חדרים הרוסים, בגדים זרוקים, טלווזיות ומחשבים, פרחים והמון עם מה לעבוד... אה וגם שדות אין סופיים


----------



## נעמה פנימה (11/10/13)

עוד צילומי חוץ


----------



## נעמה פנימה (11/10/13)

כן בתמונה הקודמת יש טלוויזיה שבורה עפה באוויר


----------



## נעמה פנימה (11/10/13)

אחרונה חביבה אני מבטיחה


----------



## yael rosen (12/10/13)

מקסימים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ראשית אאחל לכם מזל טוב.. למרות שנראה שכבר יש לכם כזה, רק מעצם החיבור המקסים שנראה שיש ביניכם, וגם כי אירוע החתונה שלכם מקסים כל כך
אז מזל טוב כבר יש, עכשיו נשאר רק לאחל שיהיו חיי נישואים מלאי אהבה, שתזינו זה את זו באנרגית חיים, בהקשבה ובהמון כיף

ותודה על הקרדיטים המקסימים, המפורטים והיפים


----------



## נעמה פנימה (11/10/13)

מתנה לאורחים 
בסוף החתונה נתנו לאורחים המקסימים שלנו דיסק עם שבע שירים מהחתונה (כניסה לחופה, שבירת כוס, סלאו, הפלאשמוב, השיר מהקליפ הזמנה וכו) ושלושה שירים שהקלטנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 שיר שאני כתבתי לינון יום אחרי שהתנשקנו בפעם הראשונה, שיר שני מהשנה שלנו ואת השיר מההצעת נישואים שהוא גם שר לי כחלק מהתוכנית האומנותית הענפה שהייתה לנו הוא היה ממש ממש רומנטי ומתרגש!

התוכנית האומנותית כללה את האמהות המצחיקות והמדהימות שלנו שעשו שיר על בסיס השיר "any thing you can do i can do better" כל אחת אמרה למה הילד שלה יותר טוב עד שבסוף הן הסכימו שאנחנו זוג מושלם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



קטע שאבא של ינון ואחיו הקריאו 
ושיר שחברים של ינון עשו על בסיס השיר הראשון שהוא כתב


----------

